# Does your V have freckles?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is getting more freckles on her nose and on the rim of her eyes. I'm sure it is from the sun living here in Florida. Do any other V's have this and should I be concerned and put sunscreen on her.?

I purchased doggles (dog sunglasses) since I worry about the freckles near her eye. She loves to sun herself in the backyard so I thought I would put them on her and maybe that would help with not producing more freckles.

Should I be concerned about these?

One more thing to add is Ruby's mother had freckles. I have attached a pic of her at the bottom and she looks the same so maybe it is hereditary and bad Florida sun


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

RubyRoo - could be both, genetics and sun exposure.

Our 1st V had a lot of freckles, mostly on his nose and stomach, but he was over 10 years old, so it could have been "age spots" or sun damage.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never seen this before. Have you asked your vet about them? We spend a lot of time in the sun and in Florida too, I have not experienced this.
Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our vet has seen the freckles and said they are fine. Ruby's brother Winston has them too - he lives in South Florida and his owner has this site dedicated to him...http://wigglebuttvizsla.com/

Must just be a hereditary thing. I know why Ruby only has it in one eye because when she had demodetic mange she lost hair around that eye so her skin was more exposed.

I thought maybe more V's would have this. I have seen a few others here in Florida at V meetups that have them.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo has freckles on his eye lids and he is only a little over a year. He also has a "freckle" on his eye.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok good. So Ruby is not the only one. I worry about the freckles on her eyelid. She started getting them after she turned one. 

I am making her wear Doggles when she suns herself in the backyard. My husband would shoot me if I took her out in the public with them. Here is Ruby sporting her new shades.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm with your husband


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxie spent her early life in Alabama and was always outside... she has one of those on her lower eye that i thought was a permanent scare from being in the bush but maybe I'm wrong, maybe its a freckle now!


----------



## TannerBelles (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi, I've just joined this forum! My Millie was born on 12/10/2011, and she's had a freckle on her nose for a few years. Now she's getting lots more! I was searching the internet trying to find something about Vs with freckles and I found this post from you so I joined. I looked at the pics you attached and that's exactly what Millie's look like! Makes me feel better. I'll post some pictures of her soon.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my Ruby has some on her nose too, I doubt it's "sunshine" related as we live in the Lake District (UK) haha


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Love the doggles!! I have been wondering about cataracts/sun exposure too. Now that we live in a house with a nice big yard and I work partly from home in summer I will let Nico lie about in the sun for hours (he just loves it, how can I deprive him? he has access to shade and water but prefers to just flop around in the sun lol)
Perhaps I will ask the vet about doggles - but yes, my husband too will think I'm insane...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Daisy wins!

I never noticed them before - well I probably noticed them, but didn't pay any attention to them. Then today - there they were.


----------



## Gioviz (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi! Definitely genetics involved here. Our Flora has freckles everywhere (even inside her mouth on her palate) and her dad has them as well. 
Both super healthy and happy dogs... just make our vizslas a little cuter 😍 we do put dog sunscreen on her though. Rio de Janeiro sun is way too strong for her!
In the summer she looks like she has eyeliner on.


----------

